
Zeitgeist: Dependency Management for DevOps - pluies
https://blog.florentdelannoy.com/blog/2020/introducing-zeitgeist/
======
sl1ck731
The Terraform example doesn't seem particularly useful to me, as something
that runs Terraform would be on the CI side. I don't need to worry about
dependencies locally or anywhere else because it should never ever be ran
anywhere but the CI server, which we would steward over.

The AMI part of it I believe is also typically done with a "data" block to
grab a new one, so I'm not sure what in particular is added there?

Dependency management for devops sounds reasonable, but to me it seems more
like trying to make an NPM/Cargo/pip that is for every language instead of a
particular language.

~~~
marcinzm
>The Terraform example doesn't seem particularly useful to me, as something
that runs Terraform would be on the CI side. I don't need to worry about
dependencies locally or anywhere else because it should never ever be ran
anywhere but the CI server, which we would steward over.

Running terraform fmt locally is useful to be able to do even if the apply
runs in CI. And for the 0.11->0.12 migration being able to run terraform
0.12upgrade locally was useful.

>Dependency management for devops sounds reasonable, but to me it seems more
like trying to make an NPM/Cargo/pip that is for every language instead of a
particular language.

This seems to me more of a dependency checker than a traditional manager which
is useful if you pin dependencies (and for reproducible builds and identical
prod/test envs you really should). There's a number of companies which do this
for security on live environments (scanning your running containers, registry,
AMIs, etc.).

